# Yippee, I hope!!!!!!!



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

After 7 looong weeks, I should have my RV back next week after it shed a half shaft. It should be on Thursday all being well, as I have just got the news, I've indulged in a bottle of vino, so if there are any typos, please be gentle with me on this occassion!

I do have a serious question tho' and it is this: if I wanted to respray parts of the exterior (with the same colour), is it possible, what kind of paint should I use and where would I source it?

Ian


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

It's going to be hard to near impossible get the paint from the USA and even then yours will have faded so the respray might not match.
Take your RV to the nearest car paint supply shop - if you can't find in yellow pages ask the local bodyshop where they go and get them to colour match for you. They can then supply you with as much of the correct paint as you need, even in aerosol cans for later touch ups.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Back on the road*

Hello

Great news - hope to see you on your travels soon.

Russell


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanx Superk

I take it that it is possible to spray fibreglass then?

Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

camperian said:


> I take it that it is possible to spray fibreglass then?


It is certainly possible to spray fiberglass but you will need a special self-etching primer to make sure the paint will not flake off again. You need to visit an automotive paint factor who will be able to match the paint for you, they'll use the nearest match they can get then tint it by eye until they get it right. They'll also supply you with the correct primer for the job.
Unfortunately the old cellulose auto paint is difficult to obtain nowadays, they use either a water based paint which is virtually impossible to apply yourself or what is known as "2 pack" paint. This is an acrylic paint which is mixed with a hardener prior to spraying. Unfortunately the hardener contains isocyanides which makes the stuff quite hazardous to use without breathing apparatus so take some advice from the paint factors before considering doing it yourself.

If it's only small areas that you need to touch up, the paint suppliers will make up aerosols for you. Quite expensive but much better quality than the stuff you buy at Halfords or similar.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi
If you are just repainting undamaged body work then be careful not to break through the surface of the existing paint then you can just paint straight over the top however if you are making repairs you would be advised to use 2 pack primer [which is a good etch primer] then use a 2 pack paint but take advice from above posting on the hazard. You will find that if you are painting outside you will have big problems because of the drying times, in this situation cellulose would be good as it dries fast in warm weather but still use the 2 pack primer.
Best of luck

Ron

PS. I used to be a painter in a previous life. *


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Great news Ian :wink: :wink: :wink: 

I need some paint jobs done so will follow your progress with interest.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

One last question; what surface preparation should I do before spraying?
I've rubbed down cars and sprayed sections before but have never touched fibreglass.

Ian


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ian 
i had a full respray on my winnie with the 2 Pack paint as mention earlier its the best it stays shiny doesnt need polishing i am sure the prep work is similar to metal preping my painter just eggshelled the old paint came out brilliant 
good luck
Tony


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
As before if no repairs then use scotch pad if you have repairs it's a different prep situation.

Ron


----------

